# For sale SureFire Millenium M3 with IR filter, Red Filter, and Spare carrier.



## The91Bravo (Sep 23, 2010)

I listed this thing on eBay and forgot all about putting it up here.

If is purchased here, I will pull the auction.  And $25 goes into the election party fund.

If a Shadowspear member purchases it on ebay, tell me and I will cancel the shipping.

If you want to make me an offer, I also may consider pulling the item off eGay.

Buy it now price is $225.00 

Here it is:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150497686969&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
View attachment 13048


----------



## Muppet (Sep 23, 2010)

It is a lovely flashlight but the HH6 would be furious if I bought another one. Yea, I know. I am wipped.

F.M.


----------



## The91Bravo (Sep 24, 2010)

bump


----------



## 8'Duece (Sep 26, 2010)

Do you have a weapon mount for it ??


----------



## The91Bravo (Sep 27, 2010)

i can come up with one.


----------



## Headshot (Sep 27, 2010)

What are the lums on that?  If it's too bright then Deuce can't use it.


----------



## EATIII (Sep 27, 2010)

Headshot said:


> What are the lums on that?  If it's too bright then Deuce can't use it.



Yep, thats to bright for him:doh:


----------



## The91Bravo (Sep 27, 2010)

When it's off.. it is just right for him.. 

320 lumens rated on the High Output CREE upgrade.

But I CAN ship it on a short bus to make him feel more at home


----------



## The91Bravo (Sep 27, 2010)

I found your weapon mount brother....

View attachment 13051

View attachment 13052

No additional charge either//


----------



## 8'Duece (Sep 28, 2010)

Headshot said:


> What are the lums on that?  If it's too bright then Deuce can't use it.



You know what "Fumunda Cheese" is ?............................................Fumunda my balls, eat it !!!




EATIII said:


> Yep, thats to bright for him:doh:




Didn't you learn anything about low light and no light shooting in that course ??


----------



## Manolito (Sep 28, 2010)

Do they make one for the guy we call night light? A real dim bulb would work.


----------



## EATIII (Sep 30, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> You know what "Fumunda Cheese" is ?............................................Fumunda my balls, eat it !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, that your off your Rocker;)


----------



## Headshot (Sep 30, 2010)

EATIII said:


> Yep, that your off your Rocker;)



Don't forget also, if you're a dude and your hips are wider than your lats, then don't be worried about doing any room clearing anytime soon...unless you fart. :doh:


----------

